# Choctawhatchee River - what's going on?



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Friends are asking me what's going on with the poor bream bite on the Choctawhatchee River. I don't have a clue except as a user of the resource I do know the bite is way down the last couple of Spring's. At least, for me!

Even day time small catfishing is not all that good right now. Maybe we are just spoiled over the phenomenal bite 2 or 3 Spring's ago, or maybe this is a natural down cycle. Probably any answer given is pure speculation. 

I'm hoping with warmer water both bream and cat bites will improve in a few week. Last June I was doing rather well on small channels and blues, but so far this year it hasn't been so good.

Yesterday we had a poor morning on the Choctaw. Several boats fished the areas we fished and none of them were doing much. The river in the general 7 Runs (Dead River) area is in decent shape, We are on a full moon and surface water about 70/72 degrees. 

We did talk to a couple of guys from Westville yesterday afternoon while fishing mullet and they reported a good shellcracker catch a couple of days ago above Caryville. That's the best I have run across in a good while. 
A neighbor got a couple dozen keeper bream yesterday back in a swamp lake near Comander's Landing. This is about what's going on when there is a decent catch. 

I have noticed on another forum some area flathead folks having trouble at times catching bream for bait. These guys are usually excellent bream fishermen for without bream they are hampered on bait. If they are having difficulty that means something....but I don't know what!

Anyone care to speculate and offer some thoughts?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't say about your river, but up north around Montgomery things have been kinda weird also. In my last report I noted that we were seeing swarms of shellcracker fry, telling me that the 'crackers have already spawned out in some areas of my favorite lake. I'm blaming it on warmer winter/spring temps. Supposed to go try again today - full moon and all that. Will let you know how we do.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I have saw several nice hauls of bream out of the upper Choctaw the past few weeks. Don't know exact location or anything but they were all out slabs of shellcracker and bluegill. Not sure if the bite is still on like it was. 

Channels and blues should be spawning any day now, if they haven't started already.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

These were caught yesterday on Choctaw, good mess for a fry but nothing like in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That stirred up some posts.....that's what we need to be seeing on here. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Speculation only here, it seems that high pressure systems have ruled the spring which in turn slows down the bite. Once the strong spring cold fronts let up that bring in the high pressure, I think conditions will stabilize and the bite will pickup and be more consistent.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Rjw615 said:


> These were caught yesterday on Choctaw, good mess for a fry but nothing like in the past.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang Rjw, that'a a fine mess.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We didn't do diddly yesterday, but my partner went back today to the lower river, about 15 miles below where we were yesterday. He and a friend did pretty good keeping 15 big bream and a 1 1/2 lb crappie. That's more like it.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Cool nights along with the rains we have had keeping the water temps down.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Today I bet would be the day, high pressure lifting low pressure moving in with the front, should be good.

BTW, I will hate anyone who goes today and catches fish while I'm at work...jk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Today I bet would be the day, high pressure lifting low pressure moving in with the front, should be good.
> 
> BTW, I will hate anyone who goes today and catches fish while I'm at work...jk


With that kind of encouragement I just may go a couple of hours late this aftern oon. Had to install new transducer and need to check it out anyway.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Lot of scumbags shocking the Choctawhatchee river now for catfish. May be the issue in some areas. I know it shuts down the catfish bite.
May cause other fish to shut down also.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

All interesting - I'm blaming..... well I don't know. Up North on the Alabama I've caught more undersized crappie than I've ever seen and I think now all the crappie have left my lake for the main river. That happens every year but they usually stick around till early June, but they been gone - Guide at Millers Ferry told me the same thing and it was the earliest he had ever seen -


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I keep getting scattered reports with photo backup of good bream fishing in the same river areas I usually fish, but the 'good' sure hasn't been the case in my boat for a while now. Manage to get a few here and there and have fresh bream and cats on the table, but my neighbors are suffering withdrawals from lack of fresh river fish. 
Nevertheless, it is what it is and I still love the fish'n part of the sport. Resting today after two days on the water but will be back out there tomorrow.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

gastonfish said:


> Lo t of scumbags shocking the Choctawhatchee river now for catfish. May be the issue in some areas. I know it shuts down the catfish bite.
> May cause other fish to shut down also.


That's really a sad situation especially with the cat spawn apparently near or underway. Even some of the small cats I have caught have eggs right now.


----------

